
CSS3 animated dropdown menu - redmaniack
http://www.red-team-design.com/css3-animated-dropdown-menu
======
st3fan
This is nice. Unfortunately it does not work on devices with touch interfaces.

When you develop the next cool widget, consider that a large part of the web
is now mobile. So that means no hovering, no mouse.

Deal with that.

~~~
zachgreen
What do people think is the better approach? Should we provide a responsive,
interactive menu that works really well for computer users while providing a
simpler, touch friendly menu for mobile users? Or should we provide a single
interface that works for both and provides a consistent interface across all
devices, but it dumbs down the gloss or functionality on the pc side?

~~~
WiseWeasel
Ideally, either your drop-down menu responds to clicks rather than hovers, in
which case it works for both mouse and touch-based devices, or it works with
both hover and clicks, with clicks setting the state in a more permanent
manner, even when you stop hovering. In both these ideal cases, I believe
you'll need javascript in addition to your CSS. I consider hover-only menus,
which disappear when you stop hovering, to be a pain to use in any case.

------
alexobenauer
This is neat, it's clean and works well.

However, I've always disliked the drop down menu. I avoid it at all costs
(unless a client really demands it). It seems chaotic to me, and it doesn't
give any affordance to being a mechanism that shows more options on hovering.

That said, there are some nice implementations that I've enjoyed using because
they can reduce clicks if it is responsive enough. This one could easily fall
in to this camp.

------
jovrtn
Design sanity test: Don't animate a dropDOWN menu sliding UP.

------
bburky
When implementing submenus please let me move my cursor somewhat down before
moving right. With this implementation you must move your cursor almost
perfectly to the right into the submenu.

Mac OS notably lets you move diagonally as long as you are moving more right
than down I think. There may be a delay involved too.

I couldn't find an exact reference for this, but this is on the topic:
[http://www.asktog.com/readerMail/2000-07ReaderMail.html#Anch...](http://www.asktog.com/readerMail/2000-07ReaderMail.html#Anchor6)

------
kaiwen1
Yuck.

